# 1951 Belanger Special and 1955 John Zink Special



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here a peek at the new 1951 Belanger Special and the 1955 John Zink Special both were Indy Winners. They both need clear coating and the 51 needs some more detail ie the steering linkage and supension forks. I am very pleased with the decals look fro a write up soon on the decals the how and where I got them made for a very good price. I am ver happy with the grill decals. The 51 is a pain to put on but with some decal sofetening solution it wraps nicely.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow Nice Work Roger! 


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Those are outstanding -- makes we want to race them!


'doba


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Those are outstanding -- makes we want to race them!
> 
> 
> 'doba


makes me want to race them too! Nice ones...real nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave: 


:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Holey Shirt!!! Those are fantastic! Really nice job with the decals.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great looking cars Roger!!!


----------

